# Mawer Global Equity Fund MAW 120



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I am looking for a global equity mutual fund or ETF to add to my unregistered investment account. What would be your thoughts concerning the Mawer Global Equity Fund MAW 120? Do any of you hold this particular fund or could you suggest an alternative? This is a Morningstar 5-star rated fund with a MER of 1.41.

Or, would you prefer the Mawer International Equity Fund MAW 102, also 5-star rated by Morningstar, MER 1.47?

Alternately, would you suggest a global or international equity ETF which you would prefer?

I am trying to reduce my target allocation to Canadian stocks and diversify more geographically going forward.

I already hold the Mawer Balanced Fund MAW 104 in one of my registered accounts.

Thank you for any thoughts which you might have.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Belguy said:


> I already hold the Mawer Balanced Fund MAW 104 in one of my registered accounts.
> 
> Thank you for any thoughts which you might have.


Hiya Belguy,
Perhaps you are already well diversified in your non-reg account, but if not read on.
I'm a Holder of Mawer funds for the past 5-6 years - & happy with the results thus far. I suggest that you consider MAW105 (which is the tax-efficient version of MAW014) - as you are likely aware there is a small amount of MAW120 in MAW105 and in MAW104. MER of 105 is quite similar to 104.
I recently held my nose and bought into MAW102 to help diversify my holdings. I think that both 102 and especially 120 are quite expensive having had quite a run-up in the past bull market over past 7-8 years.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Are you looking at the benchmarks for the funds?
MAW120 benchmark is MSCI World, i.e. all developed markets including Can and USA (similar to XWD)
MAW102 benchmark is MSCI EAFE, i.e. developed markets excluding Can and USA (similar to ZEA)

Hard to know what to recommend not knowing your timeline or risk tolerance, since these are both equity funds. You say you want to lower your allocation to Canada. MAW120 has a small amount of Canada and a lot of USA.

Added: +1 on dubmac's suggestion of MAW105 for a non-regstered account. I also own some of it.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Always best to avoid Canadian stocks when they have been beaten down and our dollar is worthless....err...wait a minute!


----------



## simplesimon (Feb 10, 2015)

dubmac said:


> Hiya Belguy,
> Perhaps you are already well diversified in your non-reg account, but if not read on.
> I'm a Holder of Mawer funds for the past 5-6 years - & happy with the results thus far. I suggest that you consider MAW105 (which is the tax-efficient version of MAW014) - as you are likely aware there is a small amount of MAW120 in MAW105 and in MAW104. MER of 105 is quite similar to 104.
> I recently held my nose and bought into MAW102 to help diversify my holdings. I think that both 102 and especially 120 are quite expensive having had quite a run-up in the past bull market over past 7-8 years.


Speaking of MAW104, any ideas on why it went down 1.5% on Friday, when all of its major component rallied? Was there a dividend?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

^^

From *Globe Investor*


image upload


----------



## simplesimon (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok thanks, now I feel better!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

strange.
according to my account, MAW104 released a distribution on Dec 22 2015 for not an insignificant amount. I'm wondering why another is distributed so close on the heals of the one from Dec....seems a bit odd.


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

simplesimon said:


> Speaking of MAW104, any ideas on why it went down 1.5% on Friday, when all of its major component rallied? Was there a dividend?


Strange. They now have a notice on their daily prices page saying that they are reviewing the Jan 29 price of MAW104 for accuracy.

http://www.mawer.com/our-funds/daily-prices/


----------

